# Diatomatious Earth (DE food grade)



## Stubbornhillfarm (Sep 14, 2011)

I certainly may not be spelling this correclty, but do any of you use this  in your cow barns, feeding areas etc?  It appears to be very popular with poultry keepers.  Seems to help with flies, parasites, etc.  Just curious?


----------



## kelsey2017 (Sep 14, 2011)

When I worked at a boarding/ lesson barn with 27 horses we used it as a daily dewormer.  It was a food grade diatomatious earth with garlic powder added and was very palatable.  We would put (turn-in) grain in the stalls for the evening and then add a rounded Tablespoon sprinkled over the top.  It seemed to work great and we would pull random fecal counts on the horses the tests always came back with good results.  When sprinkled over the feed (which would be in the stalls for about an hour before the horses came in) it also kept the stable flies from getting in the feed and the manure in the stalls as well. 
It is so funny you bring DE up, I was just eyeing a special order 50# bag at the feed store, food grade for all manner of livestock and it was only $21.  I though that that seemed reasonable considering how far it goes.


edited for redundancy


----------



## Bossroo (Sep 14, 2011)

I have fed the DE for swimming pools grade ( higher price if food grade)  to my 20+ horses, sheep and an annual steer twice a day for over 30 years with great results... few if any worms and virtually no flies.  Great stuff that really works.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Sep 14, 2011)

Thank you both!  That is encouraging.  I really hate flies!  I think they bother me more than the cows.  If there is anything I can do to reduce them, I am all about it!  And, if they can consume it and it helps as a wormer then all the better.  Thanks again.


----------



## Royd Wood (Sep 14, 2011)

Pigs, poultry, sheep and cattle get it here oh plus the horses, dogs and cats. - Good stuff and no worm issues


----------

